# Fourth Quarter / Year-End BMW Specials



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Those of you who have been a part of the community here for a while are aware of the fact that October is the kickoff our our annual year-end push, the time of year when BMW buyers can expect the best deals/strongest incentives of the year as we work hard to maximize our year-end sales totals and hopefully exceed our quotas to earn volume bonuses.

The good news for those who custom order is that if they are proactive and plan ahead they can get the best of everything, and by that I mean the perfect car - built to order (their "dream build"), and also be able to cash in on the Holiday rebates that typically show up in November and peak for Black Monday - 12/31.

With that in mind I wanted to share models I have available currently for all Bimmerfest members at aggressive No-haggle pricing. I have open allocation for:


228i GC
330e
M340i
530e
530i
540i
740i
X1 sDr28i
X1 xDr28i
X2 sDr28i
X3 xDr30e
X3 sDr30i
X3 xDr30i
X3 MxDr45e
X5 M
X5 M50i
X6 xDr40i
X7 xDr40i
X7 M50i
Our next monthly allocation for December production is also just a few weeks away, so I should also have models like 330i available. The biggest challenge that we face currently availability-wise is X5 sDr40i and xDr40i.

If you have completed your research, know what you want, simply email me a quote request including your name, address & telephone, vehicle Build Code and we can quickly settle on a price. If you wish to lease we can settle on selling price and then structure a lease conforming to your desired parameters without the dreaded lease money factor mark-up.

You won't need to stuff a broker's pocket with cash. You won't need a lease hacker. Everything will be presented to you just as transparently as possible. We can lock all year-end incentives such that if your new car won't be built until December or even January, we can lock in the year-end offerings.

Email is best, that way I can keep all dialogues in one place as we assemble an order file. All that is required is a small and in most cases refundable deposit which can be charged to a credit card to help you earn miles.

Good luck and best regards,
~Jon


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

Jon Shafer said:


> If you have completed your research, know what you want, simply email me a quote request including your name, address & telephone, vehicle Build Code and we can quickly settle on a price. If you wish to lease we can settle on selling price and then structure a lease conforming to your desired parameters without the dreaded lease money factor mark-up.
> 
> You won't need to stuff a broker's pocket with cash. You won't need a lease hacker. Everything will be presented to you just as transparently as possible. We can lock all year-end incentives such that if your new car won't be built until December or even January, we can lock in the year-end offerings.
> 
> View attachment 1011874


Thank you Jon for reminding us of how it's supposed to be done.

It doesn't need to be any more difficult than this!

Complete your research
Do a build
Make a decent and fair deal
Drive away happy
Rinse and repeat


----------



## SteveinArizona (Sep 12, 2016)

Jon Shafer said:


> Those of you who have been a part of the community here for a while are aware of the fact that October is the kickoff our our annual year-end push, the time of year when BMW buyers can expect the best deals/strongest incentives of the year as we work hard to maximize our year-end sales totals and hopefully exceed our quotas to earn volume bonuses.
> 
> The good news for those who custom order is that if they are proactive and plan ahead they can get the best of everything, and by that I mean the perfect car - built to order (their "dream build"), and also be able to cash in on the Holiday rebates that typically show up in November and peak for Black Monday - 12/31.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jon. I have a 2018 530e which I like but I would trade for a 545e if only BMW would bring it to the states. Is there any indication that BMWNA will do so?

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SteveinArizona said:


> Thank you Jon. I have a 2018 530e which I like but I would trade for a 545e if only BMW would bring it to the states. Is there any indication that BMWNA will do so?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Steve


Not at this time. Sorry, Steve,, :-/


----------



## J-RO (Jul 29, 2017)

What are the leasing/loyalty incentives for the month of October?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

J-RO said:


> What are the leasing/loyalty incentives for the month of October?


Depends on several factors, varies by model.


----------



## J-RO (Jul 29, 2017)

How about a 2021 M235i Gran Coupe?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

J-RO said:


> How about a 2021 M235i Gran Coupe?


$1,500.00 Lease Credit + $500.00 Loyalty


----------



## J-RO (Jul 29, 2017)

Thank you. When I just went to the BMWUSA website I saw a $2,000 lease credit on an 2021 M235i Gran Coupe. Was that something different?


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

J-RO said:


> Thank you. When I just went to the BMWUSA website I saw a $2,000 lease credit on an 2021 M235i Gran Coupe. Was that something different?


And where are you (as in what city, state) exactly? BMW incentives are regional, and the selling dealer is what matters for those, not where YOU are. Meaning, if you are not located in the market where Jon's dealership is, its possible to see something else for incentives (even things like CPO interest rates, etc).

I would also suggest you send Jon a PM or an email about a specific car / build you are interested in, if you are interested in seeing if he can help you.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

J-RO said:


> Thank you. When I just went to the BMWUSA website I saw a $2,000 lease credit on an 2021 M235i Gran Coupe. Was that something different?


Since these things can be regionally-based, and readily available online with a simple keystroke nowadays, then perhaps it is easier for members to simply check the BMW website? I am here to answer questions that people can't generally on their own.


----------



## tx_bmw (Sep 14, 2006)

100% support Jon’s message. Known him many years and we are currently waiting on our third custom order to make the trip from Munich, this time a 740i. The process is smooth, communications are top notch, and the deals are fair, and definitely second the idea of ordering now and watching the deal improve as we make our way into the end of the year. Jon is a first-class guy to boot. 

The idea of walking into a dealer and trying to negotiate these days (I’ve actually never done it) just seems like a major headache compared to this. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Jon Shafer said:


> With that in mind I wanted to share models I have available currently for all Bimmerfest members at aggressive No-haggle pricing. I have open allocation for:
> 
> 
> 228i GC
> ...


No Z4 models? Are they in short supply? Thanks.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jvogt1 said:


> No Z4 models? Are they in short supply? Thanks.


Funny you should say that! I don't remember the last time I received a quote request for one. Nor do I see allocations for them. Awesome ride, limited niche market vehicle. I'll be happy to get one for a buyer!

For giggles I just ran a nationwide search for Z4 M40i allocations. 
(build slots). *N=8*


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Our latest allocation has dropped! For the next few weeks my availability by model for custom-order @ special Bimmerfest member's-only pricing:*

→ *X7 xDr40i

→ X5 M50i*

→ *X3 M

→ X3 M40i

→ X5 M

→ X6 xDr40i

→ X5 sDr40i

→ X5 xDr45e

→ X2 sDr28i

→ 228i GC

→ 330e

→ 330xi

→ 330i

→ 530i

→ 540i

→ M5

→ 530e

→ 740i

**Please note: *other models not listed above are available. Please allow extra time (in many cases just a day or two so that I can trade with another dealer to secure your build slot).


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Jon Shafer said:


> Funny you should say that! I don't remember the last time I received a quote request for one. Nor do I see allocations for them. Awesome ride, limited niche market vehicle. I'll be happy to get one for a buyer!
> 
> For giggles I just ran a nationwide search for Z4 M40i allocations.
> (build slots). *N=8*
> ...


Thanks for responding. Planning on taking delivery at the Performance Center next year - just trying to figure how much Covid risk I'm willing to take on. I'm in the Pfizer vaccine trial but do not know if I've received the vaccine or the placebo so probably wouldn't schedule delivery until April 2021 (hopefully they'll be rolling the vaccine out to all trial participants by then). If I order at the very latest in 2020 to get the best discount, when would you expect delivery at the PCD?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jvogt1 said:


> Thanks for responding. Planning on taking delivery at the Performance Center next year - just trying to figure how much Covid risk I'm willing to take on. I'm in the Pfizer vaccine trial but do not know if I've received the vaccine or the placebo so probably wouldn't schedule delivery until April 2021 (hopefully they'll be rolling the vaccine out to all trial participants by then). If I order at the very latest in 2020 to get the best discount, when would you expect delivery at the PCD?


This is new COVID PCD data for you.


----------



## SwamiV (Jul 27, 2011)

Jon, any 45e build spots available?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SwamiV said:


> Jon, any 45e build spots available?


Yes indeed!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*11/19 Update:*

October and November business has been very brisk. Thanks to the strongest Sales Support marketing (incentive) programs of the year, I've been booking a good number of local "Santa Maria" as well as East Coast "Performance Center" deliveries.

Running very low on available production (build slots) recently I am very glad to share that our November allocation for January production is just now dropping into our ordering queue.

In general most models have been available, with the exception of X5 xDr40i which has been in short supply since the Spartanburg factory re-opened after the pandemic shutdown.

The Performance Delivery Center is booking January delivery dates for SAVs, and February delivery dates for German built models.

Just as soon as I see what our actual allocation looks like I will follow up with a model-by-model availability report/update.
*
Custom factory orders continue to be the best way to go. Even if you end up with January or February production you will be able to LOCK DECEMBER/HOLIDAY REBATES/incentives*.


----------



## jupiter475 (Nov 25, 2012)

Jon -

What is the latest you can push a build to take advantage of year-end deals? I won't need a car until late Spring. Separately, is the M550 a typically well-incentivized vehicle?

Thanks!


----------



## Marwan (Oct 12, 2006)

What would it take for you to start doing business with Texas residents Jon? We're willing to beg... 🙏


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Marwan said:


> What would it take for you to start doing business with Texas residents Jon? We're willing to beg... 🙏


Thanks Marwan! I have done a couple of Texas deals in 2020. The only caveat they were Performance Center Deliveries and the customers purchased (not leased) their vehicles. For Texas folks (buyers) who are willing to take delivery in Spartanburg, assuming I have open allocation to fill an order, I am game!



jupiter475 said:


> Jon -
> 
> What is the latest you can push a build to take advantage of year-end deals? I won't need a car until late Spring. Separately, is the M550 a typically well-incentivized vehicle?
> 
> Thanks!


If you lock December programs (need a vehicle and credit approval), the lock can ride a full 90 days (until end of March). M550i are always tough. Tough to get allocation for, and not a lot of incentives due to strong demand coupled with low supply. One of THE hardest models to get.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Here at year-end I wish to say THANK YOU to everyone in the Bimmerfest Community for their love and support here as 2020 comes to a close.

I will be back in January with a new program and hopefully a large January allocation to fill orders with!


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Jon Shafer said:


> Here at year-end I wish to say THANK YOU to everyone in the Bimmerfest Community for their love and support here as 2020 comes to a close.
> 
> I will be back in January with a new program and hopefully a large January allocation to fill orders with!


Hopefully 2021 will not come to a close anytime soon, as 2021 has not started yet.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

namelessman said:


> Hopefully 2021 will not come to a close anytime soon, as 2021 has not started yet.


It's kind of like deja vu all over again!


----------

